# New Adult Swim Slides (yes, they're real)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Adult swim has changed to just black and white cards to run in between shows. (I was getting sick of the slide shows anyways.) Reminds me of burma shave signs.... but I'm too young to remember Burma Shave.

(Card series 1)
This is the COB.
That's an acronym for Cable Operators Break.
60% of viewers get local ads from their cable operators.
40% of you end up watching this.
That's about the amount of effort we're putting into this.
40%.
We spend the rest on things like Ping Ping, guitar solos, or just sitting on the porch.
But, it's not a total loss.
You just learned a TV acronym you didn't know before tonight.
Drop it on your friends.
When it comes on, say "They're running a COB."
"Cob cob cobbity cob."
[adult swim]

(Card Series 2)
Reasons we like these simple black & white cards:
They're simple black & white cards.
We like to read. We like to write.
Very cheap! Easy to produce!
We're tired of hype, but we like editorials.
We're people too . . .
. . . though we do have gigantic satellites and transmitters the size of buildings.
Still, we like talking to folks in a reasonable and polite manner.
And we think television is too anxious making.
We don't like loud announcers, meaningless graphics, or editing just for the sake of it.
We blame MTV, video games, and Regis Philbin.
In that order.
[adult swim]


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

YOUR POST WAS A HOOT

BUT I GAVE IT THE BOOT

IT WAS ONLY A WHIM

WHAT IS "ADULT SWIM?"

BURMA SHAVE


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw that it changed too. I missed futurama on Sunday night 

I didn't like the slide show either, but I don't like the COB also. I wish they'd quit trying to be unique. It looks dumb.

I can understand the parental advisory though. Imagine having a kid up sick or some other good reason for a kid to be awake at 11pm, and you put them infront of your trusted cartoon network, only have to have then see the family guy.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"Adult Swin" is Cartoon Network's late-night animation block, where animation of a more mature theme (in comparison to the rest of Cartoon Network's programming) is aired.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

gee whiz, fellas, and I thought cartoons were for kids...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Futurama is just too damn funny.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *gee whiz, fellas, and I thought cartoons were for kids... *


Watch Cowboy Bebop or Bubblegum Crisis (yes the names are stupid), no kids allowed...


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

At LEAST it is not Cartoon Network XXX!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *gee whiz, fellas, and I thought cartoons were for kids... *


I see your _Heavy Metal_ and raise it with an _Akira_ and _Princess Mononoke_.

Now, of the three titles, only _Princess Mononoke_ comes remotely close to being "kid friendly".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So, these are _adult_ cartoons?

If an adult male cartoon character takes liberties with an underage female cartoon character in the woods and no one is watching, is it a crime? :eek2:


----------

